# Pansonic PT-AE3000 magenta spot problem



## vivanto (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello!

Can you help me identify this wierd problem. Is it in green lcd panel? I already try to locate problem to polarizators. They are not causing it. I also try to clean it so well what I can. With vacom cleaner and canned air. I can try more if you think its could help. 

Projector is 5500h old. And 2. lamp is quite old too 3500h. Is it possible the bulb cause this?

Thank you so much! This is third forum where I try to solve this :hissyfit: 

http://www.taikurikari.fi/kuvat/panasonicproblem.jpg


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

vivanto said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you help me identify this wierd problem. Is it in green lcd panel? I already try to locate problem to polarizators. They are not causing it. I also try to clean it so well what I can. With vacom cleaner and canned air. I can try more if you think its could help.
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you try a new HDMI cable? Also you might try using a different input like the componant one to see if it might be the HDMI input. One more thing I would use a vacuum not compressed air because you are just blowing the dirt around and might make the dirt more likely to get on the lens. IMO.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

vivanto said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you help me identify this wierd problem. Is it in green lcd panel? I already try to locate problem to polarizators. They are not causing it. I also try to clean it so well what I can. With vacom cleaner and canned air. I can try more if you think its could help.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you won't get enough cleaning with vacuum. The projector needs to be opened by a technician who will provide the proper cleaning up. If it's just a spot, could be dust. The worse scenario is a problem with green panel after all these hours and heat, but let's think positive!!


----------

